# 5 Ton Electric Log Splitter



## JoeLyddon

That looks pretty good… if you split a lot of wood!

I've split my share… Not anymore…

How do you really break that last log up where the diameter so much larger than the cutter?
Go all the way around it cutting slits… then what?

Sure is a REASONABLE price for what you get out of it… Look like you really cut a BUNCH of wood!


----------



## JimDaddyO

I have been considering a splitter for a while now. Never considered an electric one as I assumed they did not have enough power. You have made me reconsider….thanks for the review, I may retire the maul and splitting wedges.


----------



## ajosephg

I am also surprised that 5 ton was more than a toy.

Did it *REALLY *split the stump that's loaded?


----------



## redryder

The book on this splitter says 20.5inch max length and 10inch max diameter (the web site says 12inch max diameter). The wood on the last photo was split easily. It is dry douglas fir. That was the biggest I have split and not the norm. Usually 20inch diameter and under. The Home Depot web site had 69 customer reviews with an average rating of 4 1/2 stars out of 5. There is not much fun in doing your own fire wood but if you want to do it and make it easy as possible. This unit may be it for the cost. 
mike….....


----------



## Bertha

What's a shoulder xray cost these days. For $300 bucks, this one's in my cart!


----------



## lighthearted

Wow. I really never considered the electric either. $299 i can do. $1200 is an investment that I have put off for some time. Thanks for the review.


----------



## woodtimes

Hi,

I just bought mine 2 weeks ago and love it also. Have cut up 2 cords with ease. This tool is a ton, (maybe 5 tons) of fun to use. Now I just need some more space in my backyard for the wood I plan to split.


----------



## Eagle1

Looks like I will have to look into getting one.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Burning wood should be illegal. Make something out of that beautiful wood and then burn the scraps!


----------



## redryder

Some of your jokes should be illegal…..........


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew 
but why is it that nomatter what brand I see you either have to sorre out on your knees 
build a stand Or buy a stand that cost the same as the splitter

I don´t do much fire wood but from time to time I have helped a few people earlyer 
and I have tryed a few logsplitters tooo ….. but no one can ceep up with the splitaxe
and a few wedges in speed when it comes to logs under 15-20 inch in diameter

your set up with the wheelbarow looks handy 

Dennis


----------



## boyd8

After splitting 3 cords with a mall last year a power splitter was on top of my list. After reviewing the different machines I ended up with this same splitter. Love it!


----------



## tomd

After reading your review I decided to buy one, I split about 2 cords a year so only need it occasionaly. Just passed 70 and can no longer swing a mall. Bought one at HD for $299 came home put the wheels on and took it out to the wood pile. Split about a half cord in an hour, this little thing really splits wood, all my wood was dry. Tried afew 12,14 inch dia. and it split them with ease, it still looks like a toy but I am pleased and suprised with this splitter.


----------



## Bearpie

I, too, have one and it splits most of the wood I put on it but for some strange reason it will not split Sycamore!


----------



## Grandpa

I have possession of a 5 ton electric unit that was given to me. It will only split soft woods. I have the $1000 gasoline unit that produces 20 tons. It does well on oak. In my part of the country we try to burn oak or pecan. I have split a little elm and some sycamore on it. The elm is just plain nasty to split. If the logs are very large it can't handle the elm. We cut everything to about 20 inches long. Just my experience. BTW I have a friend that splits all his with a wedge and a hammer. He was 90 last July so I am not sure we shouldn't go to that and get in shape before we begin….... Nope sticking with my 20 ton hydraulic.


----------



## BethlehemNick

I have had one of these for about a year and cut a good amount of firewood with it. However, it started having problems a while ago. The problem was that the ram would either not move at all or move very slowly when both the lever and the on/off switch are engaged. At first I would just release them and try again, and it would just start working. Since last week it does not. The ram moves slowly and has no power when it reaches the log. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to fix it? Thanks.


----------



## redryder

Of course you have the required 3.7 quarts of hydraulic oil added and checked.
I will try to add a photo of the addendum I received about the control lever sticking. If the control lever sticks, the ram will not move. I had the same problem and WD-40 made it right. Hopefully that is an easy fix for you….................


----------

